# Thumbnails - in neuem Fenster vergrössert öffnen



## Pajas (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

bin eben aus Neuseeland zurück, mit einer Menge fotos im Gepäck, die ich jetzt gern auf meiner Website 
veröffentlichen würde.

Und zwar möcht ich gern zuerst eine Thumbnail-Vorschau, die man dan mittels Klick vergrössern kann.

Leider knorzt es mit dem Code ziemlich, bin auch im Netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden bis jetzt.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Schnelle helfen

Arbeite mit Homesite 5.0

Herzlichen Dank

YVes :-(


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob du das gemeint hat und ob ich dir damit weiterhelfe, aber zwei Möglichkeiten wären (falls du sowas in der Art gemeint hast):

1) Bilder klein auf Seite stellen, und dann in per JavaScript-PopUp in neuer Seite ausgeben (jedes Bild, eine Seite)...is vielleicht ein bisschen umständlich, geht aber...
Falls du den JS-Befehl brauchst, sags, dann poste ich ihn...

2) Gibt es "Photoalbum"-Scripts (keine Ahnung, ob die Wirklich so heißen), die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen...

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung, ob dir das weiterhilft, hoffe jedenfalls geholfen zu haben...


----------



## santange (20. Februar 2004)

Ich habe es so gelöst.

<table>
  <tr>
    <td>
    <a target="_blank" href="Bild003.JPG">
    <img src="Bild003_small.JPG" xthumbnail-orig-image="Bild003.JPG" width="100" height="81"></a></td>
    <td>
    <a target="_blank" href="Bild004.JPG">
    <img src="Bild004_small.JPG" xthumbnail-orig-image="Bild004.JPG" width="100" height="81"></a></td>
    <td>
    <a target="_blank" href="Bild005.JPG">
    <img src="Bild005_small.JPG" xthumbnail-orig-image="Bild005.JPG" width="100" height="81"></a></td>
  </tr>
</table>

hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Pajas (20. Februar 2004)

*werds mal probieren*

hallo

danke erstmal für die tipps... werd mich jetzt gleich mal dahinter setzen und mich wieder melden wenns geklappt hat. werde die 2. version versuchen... java ist mir noch zu fremd!

cheers

yves


----------



## Pajas (20. Februar 2004)

*funktioniert... aber*

ok santange, deine lösung ... allerdings gibts noch zwei fragen:

1. möchte ich nicht, dass das fenster maximiert ist, sondern nur so ein pop-up-"fensterchen" in der Grösse des Bildes erhalten (ca. 640x480pixel). perfekt wär dann wenn das popup auch noch in der mitte des Bildschirmes erscheinen würde.

2. hab ich ein komisches Problem, und zwar öffnet sich das pop-up bei mir im Internet Explorer, obwohl ich mit Opera arbeite und alle Einstellungen so geregelt sind, dass HTML-Sites in Opera geöffnet werden. Muss da was in den Code rein? wohl kaum, oder?

cheers

YVes


----------



## santange (23. Februar 2004)

Also es gibt folgende Möglichkeit:

die Werte height=200, width=200 gibt dir die Fenstergrösse an, kannst selber verstellen

die Werte top=100,left=265 gibt dir die Position des Pup-Up an, kannst selber verstellen

<a href="#"onclick="javascript:window.open('Bild1_gross.jpg',  'detail', 'height=200,width=200,top=100,left=265,toolbar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=yes').focus();return false;">
    <img src="Bild1_klein.jpg" xthumbnail-orig-image="Bild1_gross.jpg" width="100" height="81"></a>

Hoffe dich damit geholfen zu haben.

Gruss

Claudio


----------

